

Prototype: Voke - gusgordon
http://askvoke.com

======
olefoo
Seems very buggy, and very thin. I did not get useful answers to any
questions.

------
gusgordon
There was one JavaScript bug causing it to act up. Fixed now, though.

------
chinmi
It wouldn't answer my question either :( I like the logo though!

------
poppysan
I asked a few questions (albeit silly ones) but got no answer.

------
gusgordon
A web app I made.

